# Two more cents on the Griz 453Z



## jbertelson

Grizzly keeps getting good reviews here, especially for support and service. Glad it got there in one piece, seems like that is an issue at times…...

Alaska Jim


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Nice looking machine! Helical cutter head?


----------



## alnandy

The cutterhead on the GO453Z is composed of about 70 small carbide squares, rather than 3 or 4 knives. It is called a helical cutterhead because the carbide inserts wrap around the cutting cylinder in helical fashion. This type of cutterhead is also called a Byrd or Shelix head, or other names. This cutting arrangement virtually eliminates chipout. I planed over 200 bd. ft. of curly maple on a planer with this type of cutterhead and had ZERO chip out, despite the fact that we were hogging the material off.


----------



## Dusty56

This is where I get torn between buying the DeWalt 2-speed portable planer for nearly $700 and a real planer such as this one for twice the money but it has the Helical head and also takes 2" wider boards or panels.
For now , finances dictate that I stay with my present machine . Congratulations on your new planer : )


----------



## alnandy

The Dewalt is a very good planer. For that matter, so was my 13" Delta (the 12 1/2" Delta is junk). Both machines will do a good job, even on curly woods, if you take a light cut.
I switched to the Grizzly, because I need to run hundreds of board feet, something the Dewalt and Delta machines aren't designed for. The have universal motors, not induction motors; which means the will run hot if used hour after hour, leading to burn out.
As for the helical head, for the extra $400, it was a no-brainer. You might also want to check and see if Dewalt offers a helical cutterhead for their 13" planer, they might. You still can't run hundreds of board feet through at a time, but, if you are an occasional user, this shouldn't matter.
The 13" "lunchbox" planers are real planers; I've had no problems using my Delta for 5 years. Don't upgrade to the Grizzly, unless you have a legitimate need to. I'm not much on bragging rights.


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks and have a great day : )


----------



## markplusone

Alnandy, I have a 453Z and love the way it cleans up reclaimed lumber. Just needs a little more hitch in its getalong. The feed roller pressure is controlled by four 1"Dia. screws you access from the top of the machine. They take an allen wrench that was supplied by Grizzly with the machine (or one of your own). Im working pretty rough lumber so mine are tightened to where the tops of the screw are 1/16 above being flush with the top of the head. I also have my bed rollers at .020" too. It does create a big snipe but it reduces wear on the motor that can ill afford it. I think for smoother stock Grizzly recommends 0-.010" on the bed rollers. I had it like this and it made beautiful snipe free cuts. Just not good for rough lumber and hogging. (i have to take1/2"-5/8' OFF EACH BOARD!) After all the lumber Ive put through this thing, about 4-5 thousand linear ft., I just rotated the teeth for the first time. Didnt truly need it but thought it would help with the load on the motor. Alson I have found you need to clean that head with pitch and gum remover whenever you notice any buildup. Buy stock in papertowels. Youll need it. LOL. 
Despite my issue with the power, I do like running this machine


----------

